# /, /boot on compact-flash, rest on ZFS mirror ?



## ajmcc (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice to help me plan out a new installation onto a couple of low-power servers. They are amd64, with onboard ATA133 compact flash, and a PCIe slot. There is an LSI SAS2004 with 2x 600GB SAS disks. The BIOS will not boot from the LSI card, though I have verified proper function in FreeBSD from a bootable USB drive.

I wish to place / and /boot on the compact-flash card, and the balance of the system on the two disks, mirrored, preferably with ZFS.

I'd be grateful for any feedback on the feasibility of this, and high-level pointers to how to set it up.


----------

